# Trt and preparations.



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Noob question.  After three years of constant lifting and diet I've started trt at 150mg test c per week. Prescribed through a clinic. I'm definitely not ready to jump into aas yet. Figured that out after 10 minutes of reading on this site. My question is does trt prepare you for the real thing later down the road?. Does it even hold a candle to a "real" cycle?


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Noob question.  After three years of constant lifting and diet I've started trt at 150mg test c per week. Prescribed through a clinic. I'm definitely not ready to jump into aas yet. Figured that out after 10 minutes of reading on this site. My question is does trt prepare you for the real thing later down the road?. Does it even hold a candle to a "real" cycle?



If you are truly hypogonadal and go on trt the outcome can be pretty tremendous. 

How long have you been on?


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> If you are truly hypogonadal and go on trt the outcome can be pretty tremendous.
> 
> How long have you been on?



Jin, I literally just started it. My test was 333ng and my e level was like 42. I'm 33 years old and I didn't start training til I was 30. I go for 2nd injection Wednesday and the doc is gonna also have more blood taken to see if I need an ai. He's also giving me hcg to go with it. I feel like when I'm read and only when I'm ready which may still be a year or 2 honestly I wanna ride trt out as long as it's beneficial. And with all that said and what I've learned here in so glad I didn't just hop on something. To me trt is a great way to start.


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Jin, I literally just started it. My test was 333ng and my e level was like 42. I'm 33 years old and I didn't start training til I was 30. I go for 2nd injection Wednesday and the doc is gonna also have more blood taken to see if I need an ai. He's also giving me hcg to go with it. I feel like when I'm read and only when I'm ready which may still be a year or 2 honestly I wanna ride trt out as long as it's beneficial. And with all that said and what I've learned here in so glad I didn't just hop on something. To me trt is a great way to start.



Keep training hard and give it 10 weeks. You should be pleased with the outcome. The test won't really "kick in" until week 5-6. I started trt when I was 35. My levels were under 200.

once you get your trt dialed in and there's not frequent blood tests from the doc, then you can run your first cycle. 500mg test/week will work fine for that.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

That's exactly what I was thinking..I honestly still think I have a lot of gains I can still get just on a trt dose..when I get ready to think about a blast you'll be the first guy I come to for advice and guidance thanks a bunch Jin..you're the man!


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2018)

I am definitely a man. 

I am even growing a beard.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> I am definitely a man.
> 
> I am even growing a beard.



Haha! Love the ball busting on this site too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2018)

Trt is a good way to get to understand what a cycle may be like. You learn to inject yourself and the whole process that comes with it. You learn what injection pain in a virgin muscle is like so you won't freak the **** out like you got an infection.  You will start to understand your bloodwork and the effect of test on it. Which yes on trt the goal is to not affect bloods in a negative way. But it happens.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Trt is a good way to get to understand what a cycle may be like. You learn to inject yourself and the whole process that comes with it. You learn what injection pain in a virgin muscle is like so you won't freak the **** out like you got an infection.  You will start to understand your bloodwork and the effect of test on it. Which yes on trt the goal is to not affect bloods in a negative way. But it happens.



This exactly.  I had never stuck a needle in my arse prior to TRT.  I had to make my wife do it the first couple of weeks.  It can be like a training wheels version of aas.  Give it some time and you may find TRT is enough for you.  I waited 6 months and then decided to do my first mild blast.  TRT had me feeling much better just by itself though.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks so much guys..yea definitely not ready yet ..just started trt so my journey is still very young


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 13, 2018)

Well.. depending on what the doc is giving you as far as dosage, I'd suggest buckling in, it's gonna be a ride. Going from low test to high test is an incredible feeling. Wait and see how that works for you, I'm betting you're gonna be extremely surprised at how it affects you.


----------



## Uchiha00 (Jan 13, 2018)

As pretty much everyone stated above trt will be a huge boost , a older training body of mine told me about when he first began trt he said after a few weeks it was night a day difference


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

That's what all my gym buddy's are saying too..a fellow trainer at the gym I work at said "you'll be a different animal" his words not mine. I'll definitely keep you guys in the loop on how it's working for me ..but like you guys are saying going from 333ng to whatever level the doc gets me too Should be a hell of a ride!


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 13, 2018)

Just starting and they want more blood tests 2 weeks in? Whatever they want I guess. They'll be testing you a lot to dial the dose in. They will probably want you at around 700. Get them to let you do self injections at home.


----------



## Thezilla (Jan 13, 2018)

You will feel like a man again. You will feel confident motivated and most likely horny af. Best decision I ever made!!


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> Just starting and they want more blood tests 2 weeks in? Whatever they want I guess. They'll be testing you a lot to dial the dose in. They will probably want you at around 700. Get them to let you do self injections at home.



Yea he said 600-900 is the goal then he said most likely I'll do it at home once I'm dialed in properly. Im excited for the weeks ahead for sure!


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 13, 2018)

The other side of the coin is that it's not a magic wand for everyone.
I've been on trt for a year and I'm still not dialed in. 
Ymmv


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> The other side of the coin is that it's not a magic wand for everyone.
> I've been on trt for a year and I'm still not dialed in.
> Ymmv



Damn bro I hope they get you right soon. The clinic I go to is a nation wide place very progressive ..highly recommended from people I trust very much. Not that it means anything . Like I said above I just started but hope I'm lucky enough to be dialed in fairly quick. I have great diet and routine(I work at a gym so I have no excuse not to). How is your diet and training? And are you going to a specialist or just a pcp?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks man, and I hope all goes well for you.
Wasn't trying to be a downer, just saying sometimes it's not all rainbows and unicorns.

Yeah im with a nationwide clinic too. My diet and training has been 98% on point. Before trt my T was 197. On trt it was ~1000 - 1100. Been on a blast for 6 weeks at 500mg / week and my T is more than 1500. Still not right though, but I will get there. Perseverance.

Im also hypothyroid so that plays a part.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 13, 2018)

Rhino99 said:


> Thanks man, and I hope all goes well for you.
> Wasn't trying to be a downer, just saying sometimes it's not all rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> Yeah im with a nationwide clinic too. My diet and training has been 98% on point. Before trt my T was 197. On trt it was ~1000 - 1100. Been on a blast for 6 weeks at 500mg / week and my T is more than 1500. Still not right though, but I will get there. Perseverance.
> ...



All good bro. Sounds like you're on the right path. I'm still way new so can't give any advice. Good luck tho .


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok guys I'm 4 pins in and go for week 5 bloods tomorrow..week 1 was 333ng/ml as I stated before..after 4 weeks I cried while watching coach snoop on Netflix my shirt brushed up against my nipple and it was the most insane feeling ever but My god I feel 25 again..could be plecebo but man I just feel great!..will post bloods once results are in.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 15, 2018)

Bloods came back! 600ng up from 333ng!
Have gained one pound overall, 2 lbs of SMM and lost a percentage point in body fat. I'll take it!


----------

